# What butter or substitute do you use most in your diet?



## debodun (Nov 5, 2017)

Butter, margarine or a butter substitute like Smart Balance?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2017)

Butter.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2017)

Butter...


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Margarine only.  Because I do a lot of cooking.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 5, 2017)

Butter.


----------



## Wren (Nov 5, 2017)

Butter and sometimes Bertolli, a spread containing olive oil


----------



## Falcon (Nov 5, 2017)

Only  BUTTER !


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 5, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Only  BUTTER !


Me too.  

Long ago I used Imperial Margarine for a while. It had the highest amount of dairy in it, and was the best tasting substitute, imo. I haven't bought it lately, and it's probably changed now. It's also always been the cheapest, probably because of the high dairy content.   It's been around a long time, since 1956.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 5, 2017)

Seems  I read once that OLEO  is  ONE  atom short of being PLASTIC !

That's why I never have it in the house!

I'd NEVER put oleo on a baked potato  or an ear of corn.  YUK !


----------



## Lara (Nov 5, 2017)

Me either Falcon...Just REAL Organic Salted Butter (unless the recipe calls for unsalted).


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 5, 2017)

Butter - semi-salted for eating and non-salted for baking.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 5, 2017)

Butter, olive oil, coconut oil, and sometimes I get a spoon of husband's Smart Balance if it's convenient.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 5, 2017)

Butter for me.  Organic, from pasture raised cows.  If I can, I buy it local from the NFC.


----------



## Lon (Nov 5, 2017)

I Can't Believe It's Butter   or Olive Oil


----------



## terry123 (Nov 5, 2017)

Only real butter for me.  I will buy it on sale and freeze. Keep soft butter in fridge for toast etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2017)

I use butter, light olive oil, extra virgin olive oil, coconut oil and Smart Balance original.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 5, 2017)

I use ghee from pasture-raised cows, evoo, coconut oil, avocado oil and a variety of nut oils.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 5, 2017)

Unsalted butter for cooking.
Kerrygold for SO's table use.  I don't butter things.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 5, 2017)

I hate butter, always have hated butter.
I never buy it.
MARGARINE....store brand or Parkay.

(Running from the angry mob  nthego: )


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 5, 2017)

Kerrygold for table use,  regular butter for cooking.


----------



## Lara (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes debbie, I've heard Kerrygold is the best brand to buy. I bought it once but didn't notice a difference between that and the Organic Trader Joe's brand I usually buy. Like wine, I'm sure there are many whose taste buds can detect a big difference.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2017)

Kerrygold although produced in Ireland has always been one of our poorest selling butters here in the UK... it's always ranked so much lower in the popularity stakes than most others , so it's surprising to see so many of you in the USA seem to enjoy it more than any other...

Thought you might want to read this recent  article about Kerrygold... 


https://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/beware-the-new-kerrygold-butter/


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 6, 2017)

Butter.  We recently switched to unsalted to reduce the amount of salt in our diet. We keep one stick on the counter in a butter dish so it can be spread, a few  sticks in the refrigerator and extra in the freezer.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't like butter.  I use Blue Bonnet Light margarine.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 6, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> Kerrygold although produced in Ireland has always been one of our poorest selling butters here in the UK... it's always ranked so much lower in the popularity stakes than most others , so it's surprising to see so many of you in the USA seem to enjoy it more than any other...
> 
> Thought you might want to read this recent  article about Kerrygold...
> 
> ...



Hmmm, thanks for the article, I think.....we don’t buy the softened kind, just the sticks.   Don’t think there’s much sacred or truthful these days.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 6, 2017)

We always use butter, having read about how bad margarines are healthwise. I also use olive oil and coconut oil, and we avoid all margarine and processed oils (canola, Wesson, etc) and use coconut oil for any cooking, and olive oil or the fractionated coconut oil for salad dressings. 
I am going to start making my own mayonnaise , too, I think. I am sure that it would be much healthier, and I use mayo in my salad dressings sometimes.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been making my own mayonnaise for years, Happyflowerlady. Prepare to get spoiled because you won't ever find a commercial product that's nearly as good as homemade. I started with my mother's version (all yolks no whites) and have played around with it using different kinds of oils and seasoning depending on how I'm going to be using it.

Kerrygold got a good toehold here because it was marketed as grass-fed. There are far better choices that are genuinely grass-fed, but they're harder to find.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 6, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Seems  I read once that OLEO  is  ONE  atom short of being PLASTIC !
> 
> That's why I never have it in the house!
> 
> I'd NEVER put oleo on a baked potato  or an ear of corn.  YUK !




Exactly, and no (so-called) american cheese!

I like real food items, please pass the* butter*.


That being said, I do like Spam as well as Velvetta cheese, both rendering plant rejects, but nevertheless tasty!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2017)

I've read European butters have a higher butterfat content,  (over 80%) thus the better flavor. I wasn't that impressed with Kerrygold in the half-pound stick for the price. I think I like Plugra better, but it's been long time since I've bought it. I'm ok with cheaper butter.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2017)

Spam and Velveeta? LOL, were you in the military or have you lived in Hawaii for some time? 

 Velveeta works fine with a jar of salsa in the microwave for a dip for tortilla chips!


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 6, 2017)

I only use butter as a spread. 

I mostly cook outside on a grill over an open fire, so no cooking oils necessary, but during the cold months, I mostly wok. Then I use a little olive oil.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 6, 2017)

DH likes Kerrygold. It's saltier which appeals to him.

I prefer European butter, which is cultured for richer flavor. Strauss/CA makes a European-style cultured butter which is excellent. Being local, it's also fresher.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 6, 2017)

Lethe200 said:


> I prefer European butter, which is cultured for richer flavor. Strauss/CA makes a European-style cultured butter which is excellent. Being local, it's also fresher.



European cultured butters are good for baking. Although it's not always available here, I buy Strauss when I see it. It's an excellent butter.

I'm skeptical of butters like Kerrygold that are so salty. I figure it's all about making for a longer shelf-life.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 7, 2017)

I like spam but not velveeta. Cream cheese and salsa is much better.


----------

